# People Need To Show More Respect



## Saria (Nov 21, 2003)

As the topic states... some people seriously need to watch their language on several Threads that I either made or posted in.

This one

This one got locked

There are more but i couldnt be bothered to search..

If you dont have anything constructive to post - *THEN DON'T POST!!*

I am fed up with seeing profanities directed at me or other users - for merely stating an opinion.

This is a mixed forum so we should all get along.... no point coming here if all one can expect is abuse.

-Saria-


----------



## Baskar (Nov 21, 2003)

I know what you mean.  But the way I look at it is this:

If somone can't post constructively (Maturity) and with respect, they don't deserve my time.  I won't even bother with them.  Why feed them with what they want?  Just turn your cheek and report em.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 21, 2003)

And once again, Saria says something I wholeheartedly support when I'm at a loss at what I can add myself.

I think the best way to deal with them is to lead by example. Don't get angry, don't even acknowledge them. Continue to post in a mature, controlled manner. If they get out of hand, just let the mods know (if we don't already). That's part of what we agreed on when we became mods -- to listen to the requests of users and try to keep the board running smoothy. If you think we're doing a bad job, let us know and we'll try to improve.

Real shame that most of the people doing the flaming don't seem to work like that.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 21, 2003)

I wish people would post more constructively than that too. Just making flame posts is pointless, they should, instead, be more open-minded and calmly explain why they didn't like the others's posts. This site's purpose is to discuss about all kind of subjects (mainly the GBA games) and everyone have the right to post their own opinions about them. If the others don't like it, it's fine as long as they don't turn the thread into a flame war.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Nov 21, 2003)

You know... I agree with all of you, but there are too many people, and people has different ways to express... 
Though, we should somewhat control on flaming people...

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Gamer (Nov 21, 2003)

yes, i agree with all, it's pointless to post in that way, i suggest if we see that kind of posts, report to a mod, and he will see what to do...


----------



## CLu` (Nov 21, 2003)

Disrespecting a member aka. flaming or whatever, is totally unaccpetable. Like Saria said this board is based on opinions. That's what makes up the various forums, but when you blatantly disrespect someone you're out of line. And I seriously think you should apologize.

Also, if you haven't picked up this game within the 6 years it's been released now. Then I'm sorry but that's your problem.


----------



## chetzboy (Nov 21, 2003)

A very good opinion! I'm agree with you all. 
Flaming are unacceptable and we should fix our languange


----------



## bajibbles (Nov 21, 2003)

Don't you remeber when these forums were smaller, but better? (Dag Nabbit, the good old days!) I posted so much then.... actually the forums are Ok now, except for these little topics here and there... we actually have at least one really interesting and good topic for every bad one.


----------



## Maks (Nov 21, 2003)

When I first joined (not that long ago) I joined because it is the nicest comunity I have ever seen on the web but in the last couple of months so many abusive users have come and gone. I agree with you whole heartedly but I don't think there is much we can do.


----------



## PhaTdrU (Nov 21, 2003)

the way i see it, we should have a rule on flamers, maybe a ban or something...


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 21, 2003)

i don't wanna sound against you all cause i fully support all counter-flame actions, but somehow i can't really JUST blame the posters for stuff like this.
in some ways we're all provoking and like to hint and be sarcastic and such, but some people don't understand this, and therefore they flame.
it's always like this, no matter how you put something, people can and will always misunderstand it in one way or another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but i mean, if we start topics like a nothing war and such, those things are bound to get flamed and closed cause they're useless, but if we don't want them we'll have to remove the test-area.

hmm...

seems i got a little off-topic.
i was talking about flame-wars, you were talking about bad language.
well, i also think people should watch their language.
swearing, i have no problem with (i'm a grown man, i can handle that), but if one directs all the cursing to a specific person (eg. someone writes "f*ck you d*ckhead!"), then that persons ip and account should be banned


----------



## Sonic1 (Nov 21, 2003)

Hmm well as Woxxy said I dun wanna sound against ya'll but itz only a forum and everyone is allowed to voice/write w/e their own opinion and such...if ya get all uptight and start banning people for it itz just gonna make ya sound all mean to some newbies and such.....

Well thats my 2 cents....


----------



## djgarf (Nov 21, 2003)

maybe one way to calm down the flaming would be to allow the board to filter and change swear words,i know it will not stop the problem but it will make the boards a little better to read!

but as tempest said if ANYONE has any problems send one of the staff a private message on the board (we check often) or come onto irc and talk to us about it (believe me we wont bite if you have a problem and you would like a op to sort it)

in the past few weeks flaming and general spam seems to be on the increse but us mods will not let it take over the board and we have been trying to keep the board clean!

finally to the spammers/flamers you will not be tollerated and suspensions or bans will occur for repeated bad behaviour!

i think that's my morning rant over with enjoy your day


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 21, 2003)

Nana... not really. One interesting thing on this forum is that swearing is not censored (and not much else) and still I see much less bad words than on all other heavily censored boards. Also introducing something like censoring will give born to a new heap of n00bs and lamers, the censor-brakers. I know this, I`ve been one on another board myself trying to find new ways to swear without getting censored and the mods trying to adapt the censor-bot to work better.

The best thing is still to ignore those peops. If they get no attention the fun is gone for them and they leave sooner or later.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> The best thing is still to ignore those peops. If they get no attention the fun is gone for them and they leave sooner or later.


and that is exactly what this post is not about,ignoring them dosent fix the problem it's just pushing it to the side which is not the way to clean up the board and make it a nicer place for everyone!


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 21, 2003)

QUOTE(..::Josh::.. @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> Hmm well as Woxxy said I dun wanna sound against ya'll but itz only a forum and everyone is allowed to voice/write w/e their own opinion and such...if ya get all uptight and start banning people for it itz just gonna make ya sound all mean to some newbies and such.....
> 
> Well thats my 2 cents....


We don't ban people for an opinion. We ban them for something like the following.

jumpman17: I like Pokemon! Who else likes Pokemon?

someone: POKEMON SUCKS!!!!!1111111 You're a ****ing **** and you suck. Go crawl in a hole and ****ing die!!!!1111111


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 21, 2003)

I might think that but would never type that out here.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 21, 2003)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> I might think that but would never type that out here.Â


your not the only but at least you show control over what u think


----------



## Toranaga (Nov 21, 2003)

Heh, when I saw this topic I thought it would be another "Intro vs. No-intro".

But I agree with Saria, and Jumpman.  If people can support their arguement with facts, then let them be.  But if they just go straight out swearing, and yelling (as much as it is possible when typing), then just get rid of them, we don't need anyone like that on the board.


----------



## Saria (Nov 21, 2003)

As the topic states... some people seriously need to watch their language on several Threads that I either made or posted in.

This one

This one got locked

There are more but i couldnt be bothered to search..

If you dont have anything constructive to post - *THEN DON'T POST!!*

I am fed up with seeing profanities directed at me or other users - for merely stating an opinion.

This is a mixed forum so we should all get along.... no point coming here if all one can expect is abuse.

-Saria-


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 21, 2003)

Just for the record I don't like Pokemon to much anymore. I used to love them but not so much now.


----------



## PhaTdrU (Nov 22, 2003)

y'know, i dont really have problems with swearing... as long as its not offending anyone.. sometimes people can get the wrong idea about what we post because there is no intonation in posts.. intonation plays an important part in conversations because it can specify whether a "fuck you" was meant as a joke or for real...


----------



## esrion (Nov 22, 2003)

hmm, i guess i finally decided to post something on this topic.

anyway, i think the point is not that swearing is bad, it's just that too many people make it personal.

using jumpman's example, if you said "pokemon sucks! fuck that shit!"
i think that's fine.

but if it was a personal attack i don't see why anyone should stand for it.


----------



## CLu` (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree with the in-direct swearing. If it's used to give your opinion then there shouldn't be any problem. But if it's used to insult someone then a warning should be issued.


----------



## Matsuyama (Nov 29, 2003)

. . . .

. . Such immaturity and profanity among the boards, in my opinion, is a bit too much. I personally just ignore them, and don't say much, seeing as to I will cause more trouble that there is. Someone with the right authority should take action. These actions shouldn't even take place. There's no need to swear, or be mean. And to be truly honest, I would post more if there wasn't topics where it was just a flaming contest among two or three members. . . 

. . Take the Pokémon example. If you don't like Pokémon, and someone else does, I think it's _right_ to say that you don't like it, as long as it's in an orderly fashion excluding swearing, profanity, etc. And for sake's, please say why you don't like it. I see so many posts around saying you dislike something, yet you don't say why, how, whatever.

. . .


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 29, 2003)

oh if you don't like it just ignore it
people curse all the time, get over it


----------

